# HPI and Assessment and Plan



## dlstoner (Mar 30, 2014)

Should each element in the HPI have a corresponding A&P?  If the patient's HPI states they were there for Htn, Hyperlipidemia and Osteoarthritis, should all three dx have an A&P?


----------

